# dell inspiron n5010 driver???for f4 f5driver?



## john max (Aug 10, 2010)

ido have windows 7and i just formatted it so i lost the installed drivers
so plz i need the installation of the f4 and f5 driver because i can't adjust the brightness of the screen


----------



## Nuclear_Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&ServiceTag=&SystemID=INSPIRON_N5010&os=W764&osl=EN

Has the drivers for your system if you lost the install disk. These are the Windows 7 64 bit drivers.


----------



## john max (Aug 10, 2010)

i've installed all of them and non of them worked with those functional keys 
can you please identify the specific driver to install,because iam lost in them
thanks for help


----------



## Nuclear_Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

> ido have windows 7and i just formatted it so i lost the installed drivers
> so plz i need the installation of the f4 and f5 driver because i can't adjust the brightness of the screen


Your question / problem is not really clear could you please explain it more thoroughly?

Article on Dim displays for your computer:


http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/document?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&docid=1154843C7B767EBAE0401E0A55171DC9&journalid=8B51D7323D76DE2EE040AC0A66E91395&Query=&SystemID=INSPIRON_N5010&ServiceTag=&contenttype=-1&os=-1&component=28793~7~262233&lang=36441~7~380490&doclang=en&toggle=true


----------



## john max (Aug 10, 2010)

the problem is i've formatted my laptop and reinstalled windows7 and iwent to the dell drivers installations and downloaded most of the drivers
the problem is that i cann't find the right name of the driver that activate the functional keys f4 f5 and those tow are responsible for the adjustment of the brightness of the screen
my ask is what's the name of the driver that ihave to download to activate those fuctional keys


----------



## Nuclear_Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

From Dell's n5010 product support webpage:

"» Overriding the Default Brightness Settings

1.

Press and hold <Fn>.
*

The <Fn> key is located on the bottom left side of the keyboard next to the <Ctrl> key.
2.

Press <Up Arrow> to increase the brightness of the display or press <Down Arrow> to dim the display.
3.

Release <Fn>."

This does not work?

As for your Function Keys not working some keyboards have a Function Lock key. Keyboard drivers are usually supplied by windows, there should not be a separate driver, and dell does not list one among the driver downloads. The only input device driver is for the touch pad I see.


----------



## john max (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Nuclear_Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad I could help. 

Please mark this thread as Solved.


----------

